# 93 - 97 Altima Speedometer Problem



## kevinwlng (Sep 9, 2005)

Lets use this thread to gather “useful” knowledge relating to 93-97 Altima SPEEDOMETER fluttering issue, in order to help current and future members to pinpoint and potentially fix this common defect. Please respond to this thread ONLY if you have previously experienced this problem AND managed to find an effective solution that you think it’s worth a try. Thank you all for your support! Kevin.


----------



## mr2mike (Oct 9, 2005)

I have the problem and when I took it to the dealership they said that it would required a whole new instrument cluster because it was related to the electronics board inside the unit.

Sorry its not a solution since I don't know forsure. The cost of a new cluster was stupid $$$$.


----------

